# LED lighting systems?! Anyone experienced with them?



## Antsca2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

So I'm considering starting a reef tank in the next 2 or 3 months. Looking around online there seems to be a lot of people promoting LED light systems instead of the Metalhalide. 

My question is anyone here use LED light systems and have personal experience they can share?

And if you know about LED light systems do you know which company has been known to make the best lights? So far I've hit a few brands like acanlighting.com, aquaray, aqualight, solarmax, Vitrea and they all look relatively similiar. Anyone know a company that makes the best quality?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Philips Do have LED grow light, but I haven't gotten a reply if they are only in the UK or if they are globally available. But from the research they have done so far in the UK, they seems to be working really well.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

you should talk to supercoley on this forum, he did a DIY led lighting system, from what i can remember he has a post around the board about the project.

Actually here i'll find it..

(finding....)

Here it is
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/diy-led-luminaire-mkii-4014/


----------



## timbit1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

*LEd*



Nicklfire said:


> you should talk to supercoley on this forum, he did a DIY led lighting system, from what i can remember he has a post around the board about the project.
> 
> Actually here i'll find it..
> 
> ...


I recently made a DIY LED lighting system for my tank. So far so good. Total cost was under $90 for a 10 XR-E Cree system. I used an old computer ATX power supply for a good regulated and cheap power source.

Timbit


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I am currently using a 3 foot Vertex Illumina. It is very bright and feature-rich. J&L is using one over their frag system if you want a closer look


----------

